# Kaspersky-Website angeblich undicht



## Newsfeed (8 Februar 2009)

Mit der einfachen Änderung einiger Zeichen der URL sollen sensible Daten wie Kundennamen und Aktivierungs-Schlüssel einzusehen sein.

Weiterlesen...


----------

